# asian, but not so asian eyes



## eeyorebb (Nov 12, 2005)

ok another question i'm always stuck on

i know i should see myself as lucky and i do consider myself so...

i'm asian, but dont have the typical asian features...i have pink toned skin, relatively tanned, and BIG, round eyes, and crease and while my lashes don't hold an enormous curl, they do curl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











and....i have big and relatively pigmented lips

now my problem is, i'm having trouble with eyemakeup..mostly cos a lot of the tutorials i was seeing here, they are gorgeous, but they seem OTT for me, i'm unsure they suit asian face. yet, wiht big eyes, i can't do the "typical" asian make up

any suggetsisons? tuts? anything?

sori bout the long post  !!!


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi, I have no suggestions, because I'm stuck myself, I'm Chinese, and can't get the tutorials to work on me, I don't know whether it's my technique or whether I'm just plain ugly! Have you tried experimenting? If you are unsure, and you've got the time, why not just have a play around with the tutorials - gorgeous, aren't they? - and see what works for you.

And you're right, you should see yourself as lucky, you have the best features of Asian and Caucasian, you sound stunning.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you guys checked out Margaret Kimura's Asian Beauty book?  I think it's a good reference to have, she goes over a lot of different topics and looks.  Also, the Kevyn Aucoin books have some great ideas as well.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like you and I are in a VERY similar boat, Asian-wise!

First of all, so you've decided that some of the fotds with Asian girls you've seen a bit too much for you personally, perhaps that can help you narrow down what you think you would like makeup-wise?

Do you want to just wear vibrant liners or perhaps one e/s as a wash all over your lid? That's one of the things I do when I can be bothered with all the blending and matching colour looks! Mind you, I tend to be lazy that way.

Because lipgloss is my main thing, it also means I can be more subtle with eye makeup.  Despite being largely olive-skinned, I do have a lot of pink in my cheeks and lips, and wear both warm and cool colours. In fact, I prefer cool colours! Even if the typical advice is that I should wear warm ones.

Well, that's just a bit about what I like on me; hopefully it might help you work out what works for you.


----------



## eeyorebb (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm...i think i might get hold of my "guts" and post some photos here...maybe then i can get specific help!

 but its sooo good to know i'm not alone!! i'm the only one with these problems amongst my friends..so they are usually not much help and one of my closest friends also always seems to give me "bad" advice..ahh..

ok..*grabs camera and courage..lets go!*


----------



## eeyorebb (Nov 20, 2005)

ouu ok..i've posted two photos..ewwk...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=33854

its kinda in the wrong forum i think..but anyways :smile:


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

Your eyes are pretty much as round as mine, though yours are much more alluring! A bit bigger too.

My suggestion: start simple, and build from there. Rather than go straight for the lovely, complicated multi-shadow combos first up?


----------



## Tulip (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eeyorebb* 
_ok another question i'm always stuck on

i know i should see myself as lucky and i do consider myself so...

i'm asian, but dont have the typical asian features...i have pink toned skin, relatively tanned, and BIG, round eyes, and crease and while my lashes don't hold an enormous curl, they do curl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and....i have big and relatively pigmented lips

now my problem is, i'm having trouble with eyemakeup..mostly cos a lot of the tutorials i was seeing here, they are gorgeous, but they seem OTT for me, i'm unsure they suit asian face. yet, wiht big eyes, i can't do the "typical" asian make up

any suggetsisons? tuts? anything?

sori bout the long post  !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hehe, you are blessed with big, round eyes. They are beautiful and don't need a lot of work. 

Think if you have asian small, slanted eyes, what are you going to do with them?


----------



## mango88 (Dec 1, 2005)

if you dont want something too OTT, I would suggest you use more pastel colours like lilac, pinks and baby blue - they look really pretty on asian eyes.


----------



## rusticrhythm (Dec 23, 2006)

we have the same problem. i'm half asian half caucasian and i have a small face, relatively larger eyes, and pink undertones. nothing works for me but the usual berries!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Dec 23, 2006)

Oohh I don't know why I didn't see this thread before =0
I'm (almost) in the same boat as you... but I'm very pale (think nw15 pale) with pink undertones instead! Lips are also very pigmented, with pink rather than brown as a base colour.
The tutorials on here for asian girls just don't seem to work properly on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My eyes are very round too... with a very (prominent?) crease. It's almost like i have several different creases that come to form one deep one when i open my eyes!!
If you guys have figured out ways to make eye make up work, then please do post


----------



## boysareliers (Dec 23, 2006)

smokey eye look for asians!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boysareliers* 

 
_smokey eye look for asians!








_

 
Oooooohhh!!!! I LOVE THIS!!! thank you


----------

